# New bike computer - options?



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Sold my Garmin Edge 705 and My Forerunner watch. I'm on the fence about Edge 130, Edge 520, Edge 520 Plus, Forerunner 235 or Forerunner 735.

Wants:
1) talk to my existing ANT+ speed/cadence sensor (the one that came with my 705 that I still have)
2) control Fly6 ANT+ rear light (and probably front in the future)
3) live track (so the wife won't worry when I'm off on my own)
4) running
5) show a little of text messages and who's calling

Nice to have:
1) FE-C so I can do workouts on my trainer (either ones I create, or previous rides) without paying Zwift/Trainerroad a monthly
2) Swimming
3) Sync workouts through my phone
4) Step counter so I can get my points for being active through work ... totals about $20 or 30 in amazon vouchers a year, so not a deal breaker

Anyone looked into this? Pretty much the Edge 130 is everything I want, except running or swimming. The 520 Plus would do the FE-C, but then it's costing more (which takes away from Fly12 fund).

Is there a free iOS app that lets me take my garmin file and for FE-C control of my trainer? Basically I rarely have time to Zwift or Trainerroad these days, so it's costing me about $10 each time I use them, so I'd like to stop spending that money.

If the 735 did all of this, I'd happily have a watch rather than a bike computer.

Thanks.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

All I can say is the 520 has been on of my favorite bike purchases of all-time, the 520 Plus is going to be a winner. The device/screen is just the right size.


----------



## Bspboy (Aug 19, 2017)

I got a Wahoo ELEMNT Bolt a little while ago and I love it, but it’s solely for biking, it can’t do running unless you feel like putting it in your pocket.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I should have read the original post more carefully... In terms of watches I have a Fenix 5X and absolutely love it.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks. So I've read more about the 735xt watch, and it does Varia light control, so need to work out if that also controls the recently announced Fly6 ANT+ rear light/camera. I believe the 935 and Fenix line are very very similar to the 735, just with more features (barrometer at least).

The cheapskate in me wants the Edge 130, but the marketing says that if you want a training tool, go the 520 Plus. I can see the 520 used with FE-C to control my trainer being really useful if I put the effort in to re-create my workouts in the Garmin.

I need to check if the 520 Plus has the same ANt+ light control ability as the Edge 130. It appears the 130 is all new, and the 520 Plus is limited by carrying over so much from the 520 ... seems like a mid/late model cycle refresh to eek out another couple of years.

Thanks


----------



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

new 520 + says 5 to 8 weeks on website. I need a new computer now for the season. Going with an 820.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

If you don't like touchscreens and really can't wait, you may want to get a regular 520.


----------



## sneertough (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm interested in 820.


----------

